
Show HN: My Morning Routine – Share and Explore Routines - hajola
https://mymorningroutine.now.sh/
======
cableshaft
For people who find this type of thing interesting, I recommend checking out
Daily Rituals: How Artists Work. Has the daily routine of lots of famous
people throughout history. I enjoyed it.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15799151-daily-
rituals](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15799151-daily-rituals)

~~~
cellularmitosis
Came here to recommend this. This book also serves as excellent "it's OK to be
weird" moral support. This title works well in the audiobook format.

------
kylebenzle
Need to switch to my phone and download an app? Cool.

~~~
hajola
The app also allows "playing" and logging your routine, as the phone is more
accessible for most, I thought that to be a better medium. Additionally, I
wanted to test out flutter. Might add a web version in the future.

EDIT: Thanks for the feedback. I agree with the criticism as a user. It was
haste on my part as a maker. I made a quick fix now, by adding screenshots.
Hopefully, they will give enough information for a test drive of the app.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
App install is a high bar, people won't do it to find out what your app does.
The moment I just saw install buttons, I closed the tab.

Your website doesn't have to be the full experience, but it has to be enough
to convince people the app is worth installing.

~~~
spaceandshit
I agree, I did the same thing.

I always wondered why people think building an app is the best way to get
users. Maybe it’s that a large number of phone users these days are used to
downloading an app for a function versus visiting a website just to get sucked
into endless notifications. Maybe it’s development preferences by the creator.
Maybe we’re the odd ones out and people actually do download apps just to try
them out.

~~~
skinnymuch
How true is this stuff for the majority of people? Outside bubbles like HN? I
don’t know at all. I do know most of the time, behaviors and actions described
in HN comments aren’t connected much to how the world generally is. Easy low
hanging examples would be how FB and increasingly anything Google is seen on
here. Or feelings on self hosting or SaaS/subscriptions.

------
chadlavi
Why would I want to download an app for this info

~~~
zeppelin101
So you could have another app sending you yet more notifications.

------
tonystubblebine
I like the concept a lot, especially the timer. From experience, there's a lot
of power in timing yourself while you pick up a new routine because a lot of
people will get competitive with themselves and naturally start optimizing.

Besides saving time, the optimizations will force you to choose and order
specific steps that are smaller than the name you've given your task.

So you write down "brush your teeth" but that's really pick up toothbrush,
uncap toothpaste, put toothpaste on brush, turn on faucet, etc. There's a
little wiggle room in what order you do those things and in order to really
turn "brush teeth" into an automatic habit, you need to weed out those
microdecisions.

~~~
hajola
Thanks! I plan to add analytics with the next update. Including showing how
much "ahead" of your previous selves you are today. I am having trouble
deciding whether I should compare to average, best or yesterday. I am also
thinking if there is a fun way to make it competitive between users.

Thank you for sharing your thoughts!

------
zeroxfe
My morning routine: make the best goddamned coffee on the face of this earth,
and savour every sip. Until the kids wake up.

~~~
LastZactionHero
6:45am-7:??am: Convince a toddler to put on pants

------
mxuribe
Side note about the visuals of the app...I have not downloaded/installed the
app...but from the screenshot on the relevant website, the app's UI resembles
a sort of bubbly, more modern look of that old Motif/CDE, no? (Which i like
motif/CDE stuff very much by the way - if done right!)

~~~
anomaloustho
I think the design is done in the style of neumorphism if you want to do some
further reading. But I‘m not sure it is particularly the best implementation
of the design style compared to what others are doing with it lately.

~~~
mxuribe
>...in the style of neumorphism...

TIL, thanks!

------
jasonvorhe
I like the concept, but I'm not a fan of the UI. It looks too foreign on my
Android device.

------
awake
can you explain what this does?

~~~
hajola
It allows you to form a routine. A routine consists of a name and a number of
activities. Each activity has a name, a duration and an order(1st,2nd, 3rd..).
Routines can be public or private. If public, others can see and "play" that
routine. Think of playing a routine like playing a playlist, instead of songs
there are activities. I kept seeing people sharing their morning routines on
reddit, medium, youtube, etc. The idea was to have a platform where people can
create and share their routines.

~~~
lightwin
It will be great if you add this info to the webpage. Not a lot of people will
download an app without knowing what it does.

